# Sage Powerline



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

So after seeing a few adds for Sage Ti bikes I decided to give their HT's A look. Particularly the Powerline seemed to be right in line with what I'd like to get for my next bike. I started looking around and checking out various reviews.
One thing I noticed looking at reviews mostly done in 2021 is that the frame only option was $3,100.00 and it is now $5k. I was just curious as to what drives a cost up that much in such a short period of time.I know the price of raw materials has risen but that much? 
Are they just trying to align themselves with what other small/custom Ti builders such as Oddity, Sklar and Moots are getting ?


----------



## Carlin (Oct 10, 2009)

jiggerjake said:


> Are they just trying to align themselves with what other small/custom Ti builders such as Oddity, Sklar and Moots are getting ?


This is my guess as well. I'm sure material costs have gone up somewhat but as it is my understanding that some of the Sage frames are, or at least used to be, made by Lynskey to Sage's specs, and Lynskey hasn't had a huge price increase, it seems to support the theory of wanting to go after the premium market.

There are a few sizes of the Powerline on clearance. Great price if you want a small or medium, or the 'show bike' frameset in a large is a pretty decent deal too.


----------



## Willstylez (Jan 3, 2011)

jiggerjake said:


> So after seeing a few adds for Sage Ti bikes I decided to give their HT's A look. Particularly the Powerline seemed to be right in line with what I'd like to get for my next bike. I started looking around and checking out various reviews.
> One thing I noticed looking at reviews mostly done in 2021 is that the frame only option was $3,100.00 and it is now $5k. I was just curious as to what drives a cost up that much in such a short period of time.I know the price of raw materials has risen but that much?
> Are they just trying to align themselves with what other small/custom Ti builders such as Oddity, Sklar and Moots are getting ?


I was just checking out the Sage website last week, as I want to build up an endurance XC hardtail in titanium. Was blown away when I saw the 5k price for their frame. I don't get the price increase either. And it doesn't look like they are using printed Ti frame junctions, such as Moots for example. 

Anyway, narrowed it down to Esker Japhy Ti, Litespeed Pinhoti III, Turner Nitrous, and Lynskey Live Wire. Decided I didn't want to pay Esker pricing for a frame made overseas. Stack was sorta low, except on the XXL, but then the reach was bit too much. Similar thoughts behind the Turner, but also the size XL is a bit too high stack and not as pretty regarding proportions. Also, Turner said they didn't have a picture of the size XL frame to send me, which was really odd. Litespeed wanted an extra 1k to make the headtube one degree slacker. I liked the Litespeed tube shaping though. Oh, and they wanted something like 250 bucks for a threaded bottom bracket?!

After speaking to Lynskey, they sent me a picture on the spot of the size XL. Plus they offered to do some etched graphics that were unique. And then after I ordered, also said they could put water bottle bosses on the seattube, which I only realized afterword's wasn't part of their Live Wire builds at all. We'll see how it turns out.... but the geometry, customer service, sale price (currently 1499), and made in the USA was a big selling point.

Let us know what you decide on!


----------



## BackWoodsHick (4 mo ago)

They have some of those frames in the clearance sale section for $1700.


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

There are a lot of companies going over the top with price increases. A lot of taking advantage going on.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

I really wanted a Chumba Sendro Ti. But by the time you add internal routing and a few other tidbits it quickly gets to $4500+ for just the frame. Vassago was running a Black Friday sale, and the Ludicrous Ti was $1499. The geo is good for my riding...so I ordered it. The frame came, and it looks great. The welds are fine, not handmade bike show quality, but good enough. I'm looking forward to building it up.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

As far as I know, not all Lynskey's are MIUSA. I think the Pro 29er is. But, the Live Wire is not.

I recently rode a Neuhaus Metalworks Hummingbird Ti. It's currently on the secret menu right now - i.e. email and ask for one. And it was pretty great. Comes in the Full Spectrum sizing and with singlespeed dropouts. I am pretty sure it's cheaper than the Sage also.

After riding a steel Hummingbird for awhile now a Ti one is very tempting (but, I love my steel bike). The Hummingbird Ti was light, fast, and felt like an excellent XC (and more) bike.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

cassieno said:


> I recently rode a Neuhaus Metalworks Hummingbird Ti. It's currently on the secret menu right now


Do you know what the starting price is?


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

cassieno said:


> As far as I know, not all Lynskey's are MIUSA. I think the Pro 29er is. But, the Live Wire is not.
> 
> I recently rode a Neuhaus Metalworks Hummingbird Ti. It's currently on the secret menu right now - i.e. email and ask for one. And it was pretty great. Comes in the Full Spectrum sizing and with singlespeed dropouts. I am pretty sure it's cheaper than the Sage also.
> 
> After riding a steel Hummingbird for awhile now a Ti one is very tempting (but, I love my steel bike). The Hummingbird Ti was light, fast, and felt like an excellent XC (and more) bike.


Curious on your source. My Live Wire literally says "handcrafted in TN" right on it. Noted you did state "not all" though.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I was clicking through their site trying to figure out which was built in TN. I know they build some in Taiwan and some in the US.

The Pro 29er was advirstised as built in the US. The Live Wire was not. I don't know if that was an over site in their website or a change in manufacturing for the Live Wire since younyoirs.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

cassieno said:


> As far as I know, not all Lynskey's are MIUSA. I think the Pro 29er is. But, the Live Wire is not.
> 
> I recently rode a Neuhaus Metalworks Hummingbird Ti. It's currently on the secret menu right now - i.e. email and ask for one. And it was pretty great. Comes in the Full Spectrum sizing and with singlespeed dropouts. I am pretty sure it's cheaper than the Sage also.
> 
> After riding a steel Hummingbird for awhile now a Ti one is very tempting (but, I love my steel bike). The Hummingbird Ti was light, fast, and felt like an excellent XC (and more) bike.


How would you compare ride quality of the Ti to your steel. Ive been emailing Nick some Q's and about to pull the trigger.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

My time was pretty limited. But immediately, more damped stood out and it felt like it accelerated quicker. It encouraged me to push harder on the pedals. The difference is subtle.

Nick's steel bikes are absolutely excellent and the TI take it up a notch (with also being something like 2 pounds lighter).


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

cassieno said:


> My time was pretty limited. But immediately, more damped stood out and it felt like it accelerated quicker. It encouraged me to push harder on the pedals. The difference is subtle.
> 
> Nick's steel bikes are absolutely excellent and the TI take it up a notch (which also being something like 2 pounds lighter).


Thanks, want to replace/augment my Radimus(which I really like but not the sliders), he has a size/geo near duplicate. Sounds like a similar ride quality.


----------

